# Happy Birthday Lindy! Agility Video



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

My little baby puppy turned two years old! Where does the time go? Lindy is my Mira daughter and my first home bred agility dog. It has been a great two years and she is an absolute blast to train and run. I am amazed at what we have already accomplished. Here is a video of our first two years. 

http://youtu.be/OpwpVRMrGok


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

That was terrific. She's come so far in 2 years . . . a joy to watch. As usual, your choice of music for the video was perfect.

I wish I could send my Gracie to you for a little training. She would love it.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Beautiful, skilled and accomplished so young  happy birthday Lindy!

ETA: Love love love the chute pic


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

One word: WOW!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 2nd Birthday Lindy!

Beautiful girl, the video's great.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone, I am pretty dang proud!


----------



## goldenca (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow..What an amazing dog!
Can I send Ticket up there to train with you?


----------



## Moonbridge (Aug 26, 2014)

WOW! I don't know anything about agility but that looked amazing!!! She loves it!!
What a great team!!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

So inspiring! Happy Birthday Lindy!


----------



## Sydney's Mom (May 1, 2012)

She's awesome. Can I have her yet?


----------



## Deech (Sep 4, 2012)

I call this "Poetry in Motion"! Thank you for the inspiration to get busy with my training!


----------



## bixx (Sep 8, 2015)

love the video!!! congratulations on such a wonderful dog!!! made me teary eyed!


----------

